# Meetings > Workshops >  ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ-Ελάτε να στήσουμε το asterisk σας fest-Κυρ 27 Φεβρ

## Ifaistos

*Δυστηχώς καθώς προέκειψε κάτι έκτακτο με την δουλειά και θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών από την Παρασκευή θα πρέπει να ακυρώσω το workshop.

Ζητώ συγνώμη για την ακύρωση και την αναστάτωση που πιθανόν να προκαλέσει.
Ελπίζω να βρεθεί μια ημερομηνία ώστε να γίνει κάποια στιγμή αργότερα*


Ifaistos 23/2/2005


Την Κυριακή 27 Φεβρουαρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί "Ελάτε να στήσουμε το asterisk σας " Fest στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππη 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο Ifaistos,ερασιτέχνης asterisk user.  ::  

*Σχετικά με το fest*

Μια και σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση με ρωτάνε διάφορα για το πως θα φτιάξουν/ρυθμίσουν το asterisk και με δεδομένο ότι ήδη με τα 2 πρώτα fest τα βασικά έχουν υποθεί, μήπως είναι η ώρα για ένα "get your hands dirty" fest που θα φέρει ο καθένας το μηχανήμα του και θα βάλουμε/ρυθμίσουμε το asterisk ?

Δεν χρειάζεται να μαζευτούμε 30 άτομα, 10-12 νομίζω ότι θα είναι υπεραρκετά

Προυποθέσεις

1) Να φέρετε το Pc σας
2) Να φέρετε το voip τηλέφωνο σας
3) Να ενδιαφέρεστε πραγματικά για να βάλετε/ρυθμίσετε το asterisk
4) Να εμφανιστείτε στο fest 
5) Να εμφανιστείτε στο fest 
6) Να εμφανιστείτε στο fest  ::  (νομίζω ήμουν σαφής)

Αν και οι γνώσεις δεν είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο με του mindfox και του nakis μια και πέρασα από την "δοκιμασία" στησίματος πρόσφατα, μπορώ να πω τι έκανα και πως για να παίξει το δικό μου.

Ti περιλαμβάνει το Menu

1) Compile του asterisk από cvs με υποστήριξη για oh323,isnd (fritz) 
2) Ρυθμίσεις για να παίζει με με sip τηλέφωνα
3) Ρυθμίσεις για να παίζει με h323 gatekeepers
4) Ρυθμίσεις για εισερχώμενα/εξερχώμενα από/προς τον (π)ΟΤΕ
5) Τελικές ρυθμίσεις στην "Λαδόκολα"  ::  

Δηλώσεις ενδιαφέροντος... εντός

----------


## ice

(1)

Με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση να συμμετέχω σε αυτό το fest .

Ναι θα συμμετεχω και θα εμφανιστω. Αν δεν το κανω ξερεις που μενω  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

(2)

Στέλιο είμαι μέσα!

----------


## nkladakis

(3)

μεσα και εγω

----------


## pavlidisd

(4)

Και γω μέσα αν γίνει μετά τις 10/02

----------


## wiresounds

Αν είναι για Κυριακή, στις 27 Φεβρουαρίου μπορεί να γίνει. Θα έχει τελειώσει και η εξεταστική.

----------


## wiresounds

Εφόσον είναι όλα ένταξη για τις 27 Φεβρουαρίου, ο θείος ifaistos παρακαλείται να μπει στον κόπο να κάτι update το αρχικό του post με template τα σχετικά μου posts για fest, όπως και τον τίτλο του thread.

Οι συμμετέχοντες παρακαλούνται να κάνουν edit τα posts τους και να δηλώσουν *αύξοντα αριθμό συμμετοχής*.

Τα παραπάνω θα βοηθήσουν το καλύτερο management και οργάνωση του fest.

----------


## jlian

κι εγω ενδιαφερομαι (6)

----------


## schatzin

(7)

----------


## cirrus

8

----------


## koem

(9) για δύο (μάλλον) μηχανήματα

----------


## stean_202

(10) Πειράζει αν έρθω χωρίς μηχάνημα;  ::

----------


## apoikos

(11) Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και εγώ  ::

----------


## lambrosk

12 ???

----------


## Ifaistos

Άλλους 3 να είμαστε 15 και...ξεπουλήσαμε  ::

----------


## Tenorism

Μέσα και γώ με pc-άκι.

----------


## papashark

(14)

----------


## Exoticom

(15)

----------


## PZACH

(16)
Μέσα και εγώ.

----------


## aangelis

(17)

----------


## koki

πιθανότατα (18)

----------


## Ripper_gr

Mpeee 19

----------


## stougi

Υπάρχει ακόμη καμια κενή θέση ; Αν ναι να έρθω από Χίο αλλά χωρίς pc. Μόνο για να παρακολουθήσω την ομάδα, γίνεται ;

----------


## stougi

(20) Συγνώμη ξεχάστηκα

----------


## papashark

Λόγο εκτάκτων υποχρεώσεων, δυστηχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ.

Next please !  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Δυστηχώς καθώς προέκειψε κάτι έκτακτο με την δουλειά και θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών από την Παρασκευή θα πρέπει να ακυρώσω το workshop.

Ζητώ συγνώμη για την ακύρωση και την αναστάτωση που πιθανόν να προκαλέσει.
Ελπίζω να βρεθεί μια ημερομηνία ώστε να γίνει κάποια στιγμή αργότερα

----------


## Ifaistos

Απλά υπενθύμηση για την ακύρωση

----------

